
Jobs for Americans in Europe? - wsinks
Hello everyone!  I thought if I didn&#x27;t ask the collective of smart people in the tech world that I wouldn&#x27;t be doing my proper due diligence.<p>I need to move to Europe for love, for adventure, for a change of pace.  I currently work for Cisco in Silicon Valley, and my experience is focused on QA of technology for big keynotes that Cisco does.<p>I&#x27;m currently working on developing my own iOS &amp; ATV app as well as starting on python for the back end.<p>Does anyone know a company that would want to help bring an American with this sort of business first, tech savvy experience to Porto or Lisbon or Copenhagen?<p>Where would you suggest me to look?<p>Thank you!
Will<p>P.S. If you want to see one of the keynotes I worked on: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.youtube.com&#x2F;watch?v=LEE8iM0uqbk
======
id122015
The Americans I met who visited different part of Europe were not comfortable
here. They said about different culture, everything is too slow, shops close
too early, it was like moving to Mars to some.

It would be easier if your company provided help, but much harder without that
help. Try to learn from those American people who visited Europe and read both
positive and negative feedback they left.

You work in one of the best places.

------
afarrell
Hi Will,

My wife and I moved from the US to London back in July for the sake of
adventure and it has been great. In fact, I'm answering this from Sorrento
next to my wife who has already fallen asleep from a day hiking around
Pompeii. I highly recommend London as a city both to travel from and to
explore in its is right.

I'd be happy to hop on a video chat to give you more in-depth advice, but the
short answer to your question is that yes, there are a number of companies tho
are hiring and willing to sponsor visas. GoCardless, the company I work for
does and the engineering team there is pretty great.

There are also a couple recruiters I know who are ethical, knowledgeable, and
communicative.

As far as your specific background, am I correct in thinking that you doing
network/telecom programming right now and you are looking to do more
web/mobile?

~~~
toomuchtodo
How's the work/life balance compared to US companies? I'd expect it to be much
better?

~~~
afarrell
It is significantly better than the particular US companies I've worked for,
but I've only got a sample size of 3.

~~~
toomuchtodo
Appreciate the reply!

------
namechecksout
Every now and then I (in France) see positions that require being a native
English speaker, so you might try looking into that. There also is a community
of expats who sometimes post open jobs or in generally can share their
experiences of finding a job. However, due to quite high taxes and complicated
hiring process, many American companies choose to open their offices in the
Netherlands, Germany, Poland, etc.

------
CCing
(sorry for english mistakes)

Before start to search for a job in europe you must decide WHERE you want go.
Europe is a bit different from America...we're a union but every country has
his own immigration rules and culture.

You are ok with the cold and snow of denmark ? or you prefer the sun ? you
know spanish(this could help a bit to learn portuguese quickly)

Btw isn't very diffucult for an american that has lived and workex in silicon
valley find a job here(see the HN job offers thread)

Wish you the best.

------
karim
Hi Will. I don't really have advice for you, but there's a very useful
subreddit:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/IWantOut](https://www.reddit.com/r/IWantOut) . The
people there are really helpful and know a lot about the various immigration
procedures.

------
frankhn
Try Netherlands, a few American companies here (including Cisco) which should
make transition easier.

------
jventura
For Portugal, check [https://landing.jobs/](https://landing.jobs/). But not
sure if there's many QA jobs around here, and even then, the payment is not
what you usually see in places like Silicon Valley..

